# Does anyone like Radiohead?



## MarieTregubovich (May 13, 2013)

Any Radiohead fans out there?


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

Yeah, definitely! I generally don't like modern rock/alternative bands but Radiohead is really unique. I remember listening to the album _OK Computer_ for the first time and thinking to my self... _wow, I have NEVER heard anything like this before._


----------



## oogabooha (Nov 22, 2011)

I used to be incredibly into them. I honestly haven't given them a proper listen in a long while, but I've seen them twice: once at the first Roseland Ballroom show in '11, and then once again last year at the first Newark show. What a great band, seriously; I have 10GB of just Radiohead mp3s on my computer, ranging from demos to albums to live shows, etc. I'm an extremely hardcore fan when it comes to them. My favorite album by them is Kid A, but then The King of Limbs and then In Rainbows, etc.

I quickly became disillusioned by their personalities and the fanbase, and I'm really sick of Jonny Greenwood's scores, so I have since drifted off from my absolute obsession with them...but if you want to talk genius, let's talk Yorke during the Kid A/Amnesiac era. Amnesiac's b-sides were killer anyway ("Cuttooth", anyone?)

Brilliant


----------



## Kcenter (May 17, 2013)

Yep, they're rockin.

High and Dry is my fav


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

OK computer and especially The Bends are among my favourite 90s albums. Starting with Kid A I lost interest a bit.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2013)

Yes. Seen them live once - excellent - prefer the Kid A to In Rainbows period. Still listen to them.
Have to thank my son who introduced them around 2005 - I know of them but hadn't paid attention - so had the pleasure of catching up on a whole set of albums at once!

How to Disappear Completely, Nude, Reckoner, Like Spinning Plates, There There, Last Flowers, Street Spirit, Sulk...

My favourite 'band'.


----------

